# 14th Ed. CERM - trade in older ed. offer



## NakedOrangie (Sep 2, 2014)

There is a trade-in offer available through PPI for the 14th edition of CERM. You will need to deface your older edition (13th edition and older) and send them your cover. This may not be a good offer for anyone taking the exam this October, but it will be good for those taking the exam in April 2015. CERM 14 edition has updated codes (most of them related to the transportation code changes).

The current cost to upgrade:

Before 10/1/2014 - *$125*

10/2/2014 - 12/1/2014 - *$155*

12/2/2014 - 1/1/2015 - *$215*

Details listed here:

http://ppi2pass.com/cerm14upgrade

Updated codes:


New and updated NCEES design standards include:
New: AASHTO_ Guide for Planning, Design, and Operation of Pedestrian Facilities, _1993, and 1998 supplement (transportation)
New: AASHTO_ Pavement Design Guide_, 2008 (transportation)
New: _Hydraulic Design of Highway Culverts_, 3rd Edition, 2012 (transportation)
Updated: AASHTO_ A Policy on Geometric Design of Highways and Streets_, 6th Edition, 2011 (transportation)
Updated: _AASHTO Roadside Design Guide_, 2011 (transportation)
Updated: _Highway Capacity Manual_, 2010 (transportation)
Updated: _Design and Control of Concrete Mixtures_, 15th Edition, 2011 (transportation)
Updated: _Traffic Engineering Handbook_, 5th Edition (transportation)
Updated: _Standard Practice for Bracing Masonry Walls Under Construction_, 2012 (construction)


----------



## ptatohed (Sep 2, 2014)

$215 is an upgrade price?? I thought the CERM was $150-$200 new, no? At least that's what I paid for my 10th, back in the day. :-/


----------



## Porter_ (Sep 2, 2014)

ptatohed said:


> $215 is an upgrade price?? I thought the CERM was $150-$200 new, no? At least that's what I paid for my 10th, back in the day. :-/




yeah the prices are a bit steep, but it's cool they're offering a discount. pretty rare for a book publisher. i paid $200 for my 13th edition back in June. a new 14th edition is currently selling for $261.


----------



## NakedOrangie (Sep 2, 2014)

ptatohed said:


> $215 is an upgrade price?? I thought the CERM was $150-$200 new, no? At least that's what I paid for my 10th, back in the day. :-/




Unfortunately, yes it is. I paid about $250 for my 13th edition and I just bought it less than a year ago. I'm willing to pay $125 to get a newer edition with updated codes. Hopefully those interested will not wait until the last minute to upgrade, as I don't think $215 is a good deal...


----------

